# A walk through the fields



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven is still doing really well off lead,we have had 2 long walks today both off lead,the first this morning was in the forest,and then we had a walk through the fields for over 2 hours.
Photo's from the fields.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely pics, what a handsome chap! The 4th from the bottom is my fave, both ears inside out & a big slobbery gob! Bless him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like he was really enjoying himself and having a right old sniff at one point.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Looks like he was really enjoying himself and having a right old sniff at one point.


He got the scent of a Hare there about a month ago (I saw the hare,he didn't) ever since then he has been going round in circles in that field following the scent.

Tonight one ran in front of him in a different field and he was doing the same there for about 20 mins.hmy:

This is Craven after the Hare ran into the next field.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> He got the scent of a Hare there about a month ago (I saw the hare,he didn't) ever since then he has been going round in circles in that field following the scent.
> 
> Tonight one ran in front of him in a different field and he was doing the same there for about 20 mins.hmy:
> 
> This is Craven after the Hare ran into the next field.


Its amazing how they remember, Nanuq stopped oneday at a front garden and I couldnt see a thing, turned out there was a cat in a bush, I realised when I heard the hiss and the bush shook, Now weeks and weeks after she still stops and looks every single time and we dont even go that way every day. Dont think the cat has been there since either.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful pictures but!!!!

Eek. Why has such a handsome young dog got a bright pink tag? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

JennyClifford said:


> Absolutely wonderful pictures but!!!!
> 
> Eek. Why has such a handsome young dog got a bright pink tag? :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: There is method in my madness.

Craven has been known to disappear occasionally on walks.(although he is getting better) So I went for the brightest tag I could find,so it makes ie easier for the 'finder' to contact me.


----------

